

Ask HN: How to keep your milestones and co-founders in check. Incentive/Punishment? - lyime

One of my co-founder (designer) is a freelancer and he has a bad habit of telling me that the design or asset will be done by tomorrow but that never seems to happen. He is really good at what he does so and he is quite successful as a freelancer although I am trouble getting him to commit a set amount of time to our project. I know he is committed so that is not the issue, its more of a methodical issue then anything else. I want to know what I can do to improve this situation or what I can tell him to do?
======
owkaye
Why don't you just accept the fact that he's no good at estimating how long it
will take him to accomplish something, then just add a number of extra days to
his estimates so you're not disappointed any more?

------
icey
You should send him your entire post, verbatim. If you have told him exactly
what your problem is, and you guys can't come up with a solution in a grown-up
manner, then it's time to part ways.

